# Techniktraining



## merkt_p (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, 

am Sonntag veranstalte ich über den DAV Sektion Nürnberg ein Techniktraining.

Vermittelt/ geübt soll werden:
-Richtig Bremsen (können die wenigsten, Stichwort blockierender Hinterreifen!)
-Bergauffahren (Kurven, Steil, im Stehen, anfahren am Berg)
-Bergabfahren (richtige Abfahrtposition, Serpentinen, Stufen)
-Fahrradbeherrschung (langsam Fahren, Stehen,.)

Die Übungen sollten für jeden etwas hergeben egal ob Anfänger oder schon länger unterwegs.
Es liegen auch schon Anmeldungen von Bikerinnen vor, also keine Angst meine Damen kommt vorbei.

Wer hat, sollte Knie- und Ellbogenshoner mitbringen ist allerdings kein muss.

Beim Thema Anmeldung, Teilnehmer/ innen bitte Bescheid geben.

Termin Sonntag 12.10.2003 um 10.00 Uhr am Haupteingang Tiergarten, wir fahren dann ca. ½ Stunde zum Übungsgelände (gleichzeitig warmfahren).
Über die Dauer kann ich noch nichts sagen ist abhängig von der Teilnehmerzahl und Eurer Ausdauer. Im Anschluss eventuell noch eine kleine Ausfahrt.

Bis dann Martin


----------



## Diva (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Martin, 
ist ja super, das Angebot. 
Könntest Du mir per PM Deine Email-Adresse schicken und evtl. Telefonnummer. Ich würde es gerne auch unserem Mädels-Workshop-Verteiler schicken. Da gibt es sicherlich einige Interessierte.
Danke und Grüße 
Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (8. Oktober 2003)

Kostet das was?
Wenn nein, oder wenn halbwegs im Rahmen melde ich hiermit 2 Personen an!


----------



## Techniker (8. Oktober 2003)

Nur ist Nachmittags eine Konkurrenz- Vertanstaltung mit Tom. (14:00h)
Sind wir bis dahin zurück? 
Gruß
Jürgen
P.S.: Außerdem muß mein Innenlager von Bike-Mailorder angekommen sein.
(Mal sehen, wie fix die Jungs sind.)


----------



## merkt_p (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo  Florian,

das T- Training ist kostenlos, also bis dann

Martin


----------



## Ralfbausa (10. Oktober 2003)

moinsen miteinander,

finde ich echt klasse, das sowas auch mal über ein forum bekannt gemacht wird.  

Da ich mich derzeit nach einem neuen bike umschaue, bin ich das nächste mal dabei. 

Hier nochmal vielen Dank an coffee für die hilfreichen tips. 

bis denn

Ralf


----------



## ttbitg (10. Oktober 2003)

hi merkt_p,

ich würde auch gerne mitmachen.
ich hoffe du bist einigermaßen frustresistent =
meine technischen fähigkeiten sind bisher nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt.

ciao
 martin


----------



## merkt_p (10. Oktober 2003)

Es sind ja nun doch ein paar Fragen aufgetreten die ich noch beantworten möchte.

1.) Ich weiß noch nicht wann wir alle genug geübt haben, eine Uhrzeit kann und will ich nicht nennen. Im Anschluß wollen wir ja noch eine kleine Runde (paar Trails abhacken) fahren.

2.)Es werden mit Sicherheit weitere TT stattfinden, ob ich es allerdings in einem so großen Rahmen (übers Forum) veranstalte weiß ich noch nicht.
In erster Linie sind wir ja ein Verein und so Meiern wir vor uns hin.
Wobei der DAV für Mountainbiker nicht so uninterresant ist (Versicherungsschutz beim Biken, Vergünstigungen auf DAV Hütten...).

3.)Dieses Techniktraining ist Kostenlos, es steckt eine Menge Arbeit dahinter und das nächste Mal werden die Kosten 5 für Sektionsemitglieder und 10 für Sektionsfremde betragen

Ich weiß, dass viele "Schwarzseher" diese Seiten lesen, eine Anmeldung ist Plicht. Entweder übers Forum oder mailt mich an.
Ich muss mich im Vorfeld auf die Teilnehmerzahl einstellen und ggf. Helfer anheuern!

Wer unangemeldet kommt bleibt stehen!!

Also bis dann
Martin


----------



## Florian (11. Oktober 2003)

Gelte ich schon als angemeldet, wenn ich mich hier mit meiner Frau anmelde?


----------



## Mara67 (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo merk_p Martin,
würde gerne mit meinem Sohn teilnehmen.

Uli=trialeruli will gerne mit seinem trialbike/Kaffemühle kommen und sich als weiterer Helfer/Hilfstrainer zur verfügung stellen.
Hierzu schickt er dir noch n pm.


----------



## Techniker (11. Oktober 2003)

- ob es überhaupt stattfindet 
(lt. Wetterbericht solls ja einigermaßen gehn)
- wegen der Dauer des Unternehmens. 
All-mountain (Alias Tom aus Fü) möchte gerne ab 14:00 über die Klamm düsen.

Zusammengefaßt:
Wenn ja, wann sind wir wieder am Tiergarten ?
Schließlich möchte ich gerne zwischendurch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (13. Oktober 2003)

Martin,

appropos Verein.....

Das will ich nächstes Jahr auch in Angriff nehmen.
Zu welchem Verein gehörst Du denn, DAV Nbg.?

Gibst es diesbzgl. einen Link?
Meine Frau und ich kümmern uns derzeit massiv um neue Räder, damit's dann nächstes Jahr richtig losgehen kann. 

Was läuft bei Euch über den Winter?

Gruss,
Ralf


----------



## ttbitg (13. Oktober 2003)

noch einmal ein dickesdanke an alle veranstalter.
war wirklich klasse.
das näxtemal bin ich sicher wieder dabei.

ciao
 martin


----------



## Florian (13. Oktober 2003)

Wow ja,
Ein fettes Danke an die Veranstalter. Das war wirklich eine Klasse Aktion.


----------



## merkt_p (13. Oktober 2003)

Dickes Lob, alle Teilnehmer waren mit vollem Elan dabei. 
Am besten fand ich, dass Anja und Waltraud am Ende über die Wippe gedroppt sind.
Es hat uns (Christoh, Uli und meinereiner) sehr viel Spass gemacht mit Euch.
Ein kleiner Wermutstropfen, uns wurde das Seil für die "Schnecke" geklaut als Christoph auf der Wiese war. Es gibt zuviele Idioten auf dieser Welt.

Zum Thema Verein, wir sind von der Sektion Nürnberg auch nachzulesen unter www.dav-nuernberg.de -> Gruppen -> Mountainbiketreff, leider ist die Seite nicht immer aktuell, deshalb ist eine Rückfrage über Aktionen bei mir sinnvoll. 
Alle Interessierten MTBler im Verein werden in einen e-mail Verteiler aufgenommen und bekommen sowiso immer die aktuellsten Nachrichten.

Für nächstes Jahr ist eine Damengruppe geplant, interessierte bei mir melden, näheres dann. 

Über den Winter haben wir einen festen Termin jeden Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr Haupteingang Tiergarten (Änderungen über Verteiler möglich), es gilt -> besser nachfragen ob und wann gestartet wird. 

Also bis demnächst Martin


----------



## Ralfbausa (13. Oktober 2003)

Hi Martin,

kannst Du mich bitte in den Verteiler mit aufnehmen.
[email protected]

Wenn ich's nicht schaffe, kann ich ja immer noch in der Damengruppe mitfahren. (Freue mich schon auf dem Trikottausch nach der Runde...oder war das nur Fussball?)  

Danke,
Ralf


----------



## merkt_p (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Ralf, 

bist aufgenommen.

Nur am rande, unterschätze unsere Frauenliga nicht!! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (13. Oktober 2003)

Na das klappt ja prompt, vielen Dank!

Hoffe ich finde bald ein neues Bike, das ich mich anschliessen kann.  
Hat noch jemand einen Tip, suche ein XC/Tour/Enduro für kurze Beine (74cm) und nen langen Oberkörper (gesamt 169cm).  

cheers,
Ralf


----------



## Diva (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Martin!

Auch von mir: Dickes Lob!
Es hat viel Spaß gemacht!
Und die Übungen sind wirklich klasse!

Schade, dass wir den dritten Durchgang bei Uli nicht mehr mitgemacht haben. Uns sind aber auch die Getränkevorräte ausgegangen...

Also dann, 
bis irgendwann mal Sonntags um 10 Uhr am Tiergarten!

Grüße Manu


----------



## UweGMX (13. Oktober 2003)

Hi Martin - was lese ich da - Damengruppe? Andererseits schreibst Du man soll die Damen nicht unterschätzen - wozu denn nun die Trennung?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Oktober 2003)

Wir möchten uns auch nochmal für den wunderschönen Tag und das super Techniktraining bei Martin, Uli, Christoph und den anderen Teilnehmern bedanken. 

Der Weg von Ingolstadt war dafür wirklich nicht zu weit;-)

Es hat uns sehr viel gebracht und Spaß gemacht hat´s sowieso.

Ciao

Birgit & Roland


----------



## merkt_p (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Uwe,

weil viele Damen keinen Bock haben mit irgendwelchen "Machos" durch die Gegend zu heitzen!

Bis bald Martin


----------



## Ralfbausa (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi Martin,

ich habe das mit dem Training meiner besseren Hälfte erzählt...
Hab ich gleich Mecker bekommen  , warum wir da nicht 
hingegangen sind.

Also...bleibt nix anderes übrig, das Du nochmal eins machen musst.  

Bis bald,
Ralf


----------



## UweGMX (14. Oktober 2003)

> Hallo Uwe,
> weil viele Damen keinen Bock haben mit 
> irgendwelchen "Machos" durch die Gegend zu heitzen!

> Bis bald Martin

Hi Martin , 

sind welche beim DAV dabei? Höchstens das mit dem heitzen kann ich mir vorstellen. So z.B. die Röthenbachklamm - da durchzuheitzen ist fast wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen - da mal in aller Ruhe durchradeln und den Trial + Landschaft geniessen ist echt empfehlenswert (auch wenn ich da selber ab und an gerne heitze).

Den Postings nach muss das Techniktraining ja ein durchschlagender Erfolg gewesen sein - ich konnte ja leider nicht. Statt dessen habe ich den Nachmittagstermin mit All-Mountain wargenommen - war auch ganz gut.

Gruß
Uwe


----------

